# CD&T Vaccination vs. Clostridium Perfringens types C & D Antitoxin



## TGreenhut (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello!

I need to give my goats their CD&T vaccination, so at our 4h meeting, I had the dairy goat leader circle what we needed to buy in a magazine. Upon looking closer I see that they circled something called: Clostridium Perfringens types C & D Antitoxin, rather than the CD&T vaccination. I know that you need to vaccinate annually the CD&T, but what the 4h leader circled, (Clostridium perfringens types C & D Antitoxin) the bottle says its only for temporary protection of enterotoxemia. So I was wondering, what exactly are the differences of Clostridium perfringens types C & D Antitoxin and the CD&T vaccination? If I give my goats the CD&T vaccination do I have a need for Clostridium perfringens types C & D Antitoxin? Also, the CD&T vaccination prevents enterotoxemia and tetanus, correct, so if I give my goats this, I have no need for a tetanus toxoid, right?

As you can tell, I am very confused with all of these vaccines, so help is very much appreciated!


----------



## elevan (Dec 26, 2011)

The TOXOID is the vaccine and is used for prevention.

The ANTITOXIN is used for treatment.

If you give the antitoxin for treatment then you must revaccinate with the toxoid 2 weeks after and then again 3-4 weeks after that.

I'm gonna hope that your 4H leader was just in a hurry or not really paying attention to have circled the wrong thing and that she wasn't giving you incorrect information.

That said, you may want to keep the antitoxin on hand in case it is needed.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 26, 2011)

The antitoxin is what is used if you suspect exposure.  It is an immediate, short term protection, essentially a treatment.  The vaccination is preventative.  Giving both will cancel out the vaccine.  It is good idea to keep the antitoxin on hand in case of a problem, but the vaccine is what you give annually.  The CD&T will also protect against tetanus.  

No vaccine is 100%, that is the purpose of the antitoxin, in case of exposure of an unvaccinated animal or if  the animal is showing symptoms after exposure, despite being vaccinated.


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for clearing that up, I think I understand now!


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 26, 2011)

What type (brand name) of the CD&T vaccination do you recommend giving?


----------



## lilhill (Dec 26, 2011)

We use the BarVac CD/T here.


----------



## TGreenhut (Dec 26, 2011)

lilhill said:
			
		

> We use the BarVac CD/T here.


thanks!


----------

